# Mac Airport help please!



## Steve Parker (Aug 9, 2007)

First post here, so hi, folks. :wave: 

I'm attempting to log on via a Mac Airport Extreme, and the following things happen: first the computer (Macbook) tells me it's looking for PPPOE host for a few minutes; then Network Diagnostics tells me 'This computer appears to have a working internet connection, but cannot find [whatever site]. You may have typed the address incorrectly'. I haven't typed the address incorrectly. Anyone got any ideas what's wrong? On the verge of throwing the whole damn thing out of the window here. 

Many thanks for any suggestions.

Steve.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, throw it all my direction if you do, as I'd love to have a new computer...

It sounds like the mac is setup incorrectly, as its trying to connect via pppoe instead of ip/tcp. Goto the network preference pane in the system preferences and tell the mac to use ip/tcp, having it get the ip address automaticlly, and the gateway address being that of the airport station.


----------

